# Nikon speedlight on Canon body



## jamesino (Jul 25, 2008)

Can a nikon speedlight be mounted on a canon body and vice-versa? The flash hot-shoe looks all the same.


----------



## rdompor (Jul 25, 2008)

Yes, but you'd be giving up ettl.


----------



## manaheim (Jul 25, 2008)

Cats and dogs sleeping together... mass hysteria...


----------



## AngieDoogles (Jul 25, 2008)

I am a Canon user hired by a Nikon guy and his speedlight worked on my body (as my back-up camera). I don't know about quality, but it works...


----------



## usayit (Jul 25, 2008)

Most flashes will trigger on other bodies (keeping in mind trigger voltages) but they won't ETTL (Canon) or iTTL (nikon).


----------



## bigalbest (Jul 25, 2008)

Yep, I'm a Canon user and I have two Canon flashes and two Nikon SB600's.


----------



## Joves (Jul 25, 2008)

bigalbest said:


> Yep, I'm a Canon user and I have two Canon flashes and two Nikon SB600's.


Isnt that akin to blasphemy?


----------



## bigalbest (Jul 26, 2008)

Joves said:


> Isnt that akin to blasphemy?



That's what I thought at first too, but after using the SB600 flashes I realized that for $200 less I was getting the same performance in manual modes. And I never use ttl anyways so it's a no brainer.


----------



## usayit (Jul 26, 2008)

If your intention is to use a flash in full manual, you are better off with older but good flashes from Sunpak and Vivitar.  You get more for your money as your not paying a premium for a Canon/Nikon's Ettl/iTTL functionality.  More power, More external battery pack options (at better prices), simple settings/controls.

On the other hand, it might make sense if sharing with a compatible Canon/Nikon system.  Also don't forget to keep an eye on trigger voltages to avoid damage to the camera.


----------

